# What is the best lighting for shallow planted tanks



## jimby (Mar 1, 2016)

bbrin12b said:


> What would you recommend? And if you have a 12 gallon long what do you use?


I use a Current USA Satellite + Pro over my 12g and couldn't be happier. Excellent plant growth, and I have to trim them every week or so. Very low profile and not obtrusive. (The below photo was taken when the tank was about 6 weeks old.)


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Get something you can adjust/dim. 12 longs are very shallow and you will want flexibility to avoid issues


----------



## bbrin12b (Feb 25, 2016)

klibs said:


> Get something you can adjust/dim. 12 longs are very shallow and you will want flexibility to avoid issues


Would the fluval fresh and planted 2.0 24 inch maybe 15 inches above the tank be enough? I would probably build a wood hood for it to go in above the tank to make it less obtrusive and to match the stand


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

They link a PAR chart for the fixture here: Aqualife & Plant Performance LED | Aquarium Lighting | Fluval

Because it can be dimmed mount it so you have the option to blast your tank if you need to. 15" above the tank is pretty high up. I would mount it lower than that and just dim the fixture to get less light. Do your research first of course.


----------



## bbrin12b (Feb 25, 2016)

My plan is to have an adjustable height for the lighting the reason why I said 15 inches is I'm concerned the light will need to be raised to be able to fill the entire tank with sufficient lighting For proper photosynthesis


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

That fixture has a 120 degree beam angle so I don't think you are going to have issues with light spread


----------



## bbrin12b (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, I knew that spread would go front to back but wasn't sure if that beam angle would also go side to side

Bump: Thank you!


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

The Finnex 24/7 is affordable and has a dimmer.


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

I also have a current satellite plus on mine. I have it a couple inches off the water to help spread the light a bit. It's adjustable so I think it would work well for you. I have not used the 24/7, but I was also looking at it as it seems to have just adjust ability.


----------

